#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  A Look Round Langkawi

## Looper

Having a look round Langkawi.

I was sweating like a horse today in a vest and shorts so you gotta feel sorry for the ladies getting about like this. Must smell a bit sweaty under there after a few hours.



Seven Wells waterfall near cable car. Good swimming in the pools.







Temurun waterfall on north coast





Nice milkers on this old girl.

----------


## Looper

Nice course at Datai bay on the north coast. Almost enough to make you want to play golf.



Butter's favourite beach!



Seven Wells waterfall again this time from the cable car.



Selfie time at the top of cable car.



Clouds forming in lee of mountain.

----------


## sabang

Langkawi is quite luvly. I could live there. Stayed at a villa in the Datai, very nice indeed.

----------


## Neverna

Nice pics, Looper.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Having a look round Langkawi.
> 
> I was sweating like a horse today in a vest and shorts so you gotta feel sorry for the ladies getting about like this. Must smell a bit sweaty under there after a few hours.


Yuck. That get up makes me want to puke every time I see it.

----------


## pseudolus

> Yuck. That get up makes me want to puke every time I see it.


Indeed. Orange tshirt with those shorts? Outrageous!

----------


## Loy Toy

Never been. Nice pics Loopy.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Is the piss still cheap in Langkawi? Oh and looks like a bit of camel toe going on with the bird in the shorts to the right of the one taking a selfie,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Sorry loopy Im out of greens

----------


## TizMe

> looks like a bit of camel toe going on with the bird in the shorts to the right of the one taking a selfie,


I think you just have a vivid imagination BLD

----------


## Looper

> Yuck. That get up makes me want to puke every time I see it.


This fella was taking a holiday photo of his wife clad in full face burqa for the album.



I actually shared a cable car with them on the way down.

It was swaying and I joked that I was falling asleep like a baby and could she sing to me like my mum. She laughed and started chattering in broken English about how she likes karaoke but could not sing. It felt strange to breach this confronting social barrier for the first time and I was interested that her husband did not mind her chatting and he joined in the joke.

Anyway nice to know there are normal human beings under there.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> looks like a bit of camel toe going on with the bird in the shorts to the right of the one taking a selfie,
> 
> 
> I think you just have a vivid imagination BLD


Ive got a pornographic memory,

----------


## pseudolus

> Anyway nice to know there are normal human beings under there.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Welcome to adulthood.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Black sand beach on the north coast.



Craft museum near black sand beach



Never seen glass blowing before.





20 minutes to make a vase




Tanjung Rhu. North east coast.

----------


## Looper

Air Hangat hot spa.




Foot spa is free.





Kilim mangroves north east corner.








Spooky temple doll

----------


## Looper

Kuah. This is the town where the locals live in the south east corner.







Porto Malai on south west corner



Resort world hotel is at Malai.






Just breeze in like you own the place and you can use the pool. No-one will suspect you are staying at a cheap hotel in Pantai Cenang!



Poolside singing crumpet.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Is the piss still cheap in Langkawi?


Gotta larf at you, BLD...Straight to the heart of the matter...

Nice pics, Looper...

----------


## Looper

Kok beach is a nice beach







Telaga harbour park nearby





Cenai beach. Where the tourists stay.



Getting ready for lift off.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

:Smile: I reckon loopy will charm the burqa and panties of those langkawi dollies thus confirming his legendary status as TD,s top womaniser, Onya loopy :Smile:  good pics to keep em coming

----------


## Dillinger

Nice pics as always loopy, did you snap any Sea Eagles ?

----------


## Looper

^This fella was catching crabs on the Gold Coast.



Didn't see any on Langkawi apart from the concrete fella in Kuah.

----------


## Dillinger

You can jump on a boat on the East of the island and go out and feed them. A lot of people think its wrong, but youd have got some great piccies of them swooping down. I havent seen it myself yet, not enough time on my first visit and missed the turn on my second, im sure its not signposted, you have to get to a jetty, i forget the name, but theres also a tour there that takes you through a crocodile infested tunnel

----------

